# How to get silicone caulk off?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a one piece fiberglass tub and shower. It has sliding doors and I want to take them off and use a shower curtain. How can I get the silicone caulking off with out scratching the fiberglass?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Don, I don't know of any chemicals that will remove cured Silicon caulk (some others here may know). Although tenacious it can usually be peeled off by hand. If you have to scrape the caulk, I would suggest a plastic style scraper to avoid scratching the fiberglass. Plastic scrapers can usually be found at the BORG or similar stores, auto stores (body work sections), or, _cringe_, Harbor Freight.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

There are a bunch of proprietary silicone remover products. "Caulk remover" seems to be the typical US name from a quick search on Amazon.com. The reviews seem pretty mixed.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

A new stanley knife blade works well, hold it almost flat to the base, and push straight ahead. DO NOT slice sideways or dig a corner in.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 on plastic...no metal as it will leave marks even if your careful and don't scratch...

Borg has plastic scrapers specifically for removing caulking...lots of shapes and sizes to suit one's fancy...

After removing bulk of caulk and doors, some residue might still be on the surfaces...scrape with plastic tools and then rub with thumb or fingers...last step could be your thumbnail (although this could leave some painful moments if you don't have "hammer thumbs")


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Don, I don't know of any chemicals that will remove cured Silicon caulk (some others here may know). Although tenacious it can usually be peeled off by hand. If you have to scrape the caulk, I would suggest a plastic style scraper to avoid scratching the fiberglass. Plastic scrapers can usually be found at the BORG or similar stores, auto stores (body work sections), or, _cringe_, Harbor Freight.


Okay guys I don't understand "BORG". :surprise: :laugh2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Big Orange box store.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Big Orange box store.


Sometimes things just go right over the top of my head. :surprise:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Old credit card or gift card from one of a store will do the job and not scratch the finish. I used them to take epoxy off fishing rods. Walmart and others have free gift cards- no need to activate it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Old credit card or gift card from one of a store will do the job and not scratch the finish. I used them to take epoxy off fishing rods. Walmart and others have free gift cards- no need to activate it.


Good idea John. :smile:


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I did my bathtub with a razor blade held flat and a lot of patience. Spoke with a silicone manufacturer in Ky and was advised that they had a remover they used. Did not ask if I could purchase as I already had it removed.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually,

Not to correct a Very Good Friend, but: *BORG* = *B*ig *O*range *R*etail *G*iant

The "Orange" comes from Home Depot, but there's also Lowe's, Menard's, Costco & Wal*Mart

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to own a pet store and repaired several aquariums for customers. They use clear silicon adhesive. I always used acetone to remove the dried on adhesive from the glass after scraping with a razor blade. It had to be perfectly clean to get good adhesion. Acetone cut the dried silicone pretty well. You may want to test a small spot on the fiberglass because I think it is a solvent for that also. I don't think it will bother the fiberglass once it is cured.
Good luck.
Roxanne


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've done this several times and the plastic scraper works well, with finger rubbing the stubborn spots. I've seen some solvents that soften up the stuff, but then you can't peel if off.

If you are installing the curved shower curtain rod, make sure you install it into a stud, and that it is level before you screw it in place. Those rods are defying gravity, and if someone pulls on a curtain that isn't snug in a stud, it will sag. Don't buy cheap (flimsy) hardware, you'll regret it pretty quickly. Use long, very strong screws.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The BORG:
this is likely the connection between 'Big Box' and 'BORG'...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borg_(Star_Trek)
You can see the resemblance!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have used the term HOME DOPEY for your BORG phraseology. To me it fits very well! LOL 

After all, most of the workers have very little knowledge of the departments they work in. The training given them really is not the best. But what can you expect when they only provide starting pay at $10 or less depending on the region the store is located. How many of the workers (other than retired) will have a working knowledge for their department and work for that small of a paycheck especially if they know what is needed to provide correct answers to the average home owner?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I think mineral spirits helps with silicone.


----------



## LorryBardon (Apr 4, 2017)

There are a lot of exclusive silicone eliminator items otherwise you can utilize abrand-new stanley knife blade as sunnybob said.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Paul said. It's not the best 'solution', but it works reasonably well in getting the stubborn bits off fibreglass/acrylic tubs and showers. BUT I use a rag under my finger...you'll pay the piper if you just use your finger unprotected. Something about road rash on your fingertips...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I should have added that a final wash down with rubbing alcohol should leave the surface free of contaminants.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a really helpful resource concerning solvents and fibreglass: (you might want to save the link or the page itself...just scroll down for the solvent list)
https://blog-fgci.com/tag/lacquer-thinner/

_* they didn't really emphasize the health hazards on the worst of those so do your own due diligence on that subject. Skin protection for sure, and a vapour cartridge type respirator would be the minimum for me._


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone mentioned caulk removers being available. Mostenbochers Caulk Remover is in the BORGs, but there are warnings not to use it on plastic, fiberglass, etcetera. I use it to get rid of old, dry caulk off of brick fascia, where the siding folks get sloppy where the siding meets the brick.


----------



## antgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

I never tried it.


----------

